# Missing Pixel question (opinion needed)



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

So I just picked up a 01 2.7T and you guessed it the display is failing..
should I buy a used known working cluster and swap the display over or buy a new display?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Missing Pixel question (v b chil-n)*

It will be tough finding a used display that does not have this problem. I think we all and the B5 crowd suffer from this, Considering what the dealer wants for a cluster, most just deal with it. I can see enough of mine to get by.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Missing Pixel question (Snowhere)*

You can't buy the display itself, end if you could find one replacement of the panel is way beyond the scope of the average DIY mechanic, as it requires specialist electronics tools.
The only option is to buy a complete cluster, either new ($600) or used.
I just live with it too


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Missing Pixel question (MikkiJayne)*

i just had mine replaced before the warranty expired


----------



## histeel (Mar 2, 2009)

having my message center replaced as we speak. check out dna speedometer on the web they can do it for
$ 235.00. you might want to call before you send the instrument cluster in and make sure they have them in stock, it takes a while if they have to order them they come from uk. there also is a place on ebay that will repair them more expensive but they give tou a 2 year warranty. hope this helps


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (histeel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *histeel* »_having my message center replaced as we speak. check out dna speedometer

X2....I had them do my cluster on the used A6 I bought. Door-to-door service in one week from CT to FL and back. I couldn't be more happy with their service.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (histeel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *histeel* »_having my message center replaced as we speak. check out dna speedometer on the web they can do it for
$ 235.00. you might want to call before you send the instrument cluster in and make sure they have them in stock, it takes a while if they have to order them they come from uk. 

Cool! I have looked in to this before and drawn a complete blank so I will check them out. Rather ironic the display comes from the UK since thats where I am


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec106.shtml


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Missing Pixel question (v b chil-n)*

Hey VB
I recently saw someone on eBay selling repair services for the Audi displays. If I come across it again I'll let you know. 
These guys also do it I believe: http://www.bba-reman.com/conte...range
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vwjettayear (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Missing Pixel question (Massboykie)*

there a company in Canada, called Pixelfix, their address is http://www.pixelfix.info, friend of mine used their services and was very happy, you might check them out, and see if they can help you..


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Missing Pixel question (v b chil-n)*

thanks guys, I went with DNA since they were local.. I did see someone selling the display on ebay for $179 and also found a company in Taiwan I believe that can get the displays as well, but I would have had to get a really good soldering iron to attempt the job so opted not to repair it myself.
I must say DNA did a great job and the newer display that they use looks just like stock


----------

